# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Gibson A-40

## FatBear

Curious what y'all think of this one:
https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/msg/5797051921.html
The mandolin
The paint job
The price/value

----------


## F-2 Dave

Mandolin, the A-40 can be a great little mandolin.

paint job, unfortunate.

Price/value, about 3X too high.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Too bad they ruined it.

----------


## allenhopkins

Not "ruined," IMHO, but not worth $1.2K with the refinish.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Sorry Allen... to me it now looks like one of those white Fender violins.  It's lost it's character.

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## multidon

Ok, I will go where angels fear to tread and point out that these had flat laminated mahogany backs. I never really understand why these models are so revered just because they have that magical brand name. If any other make of mandolin was to use a flat laminated back, top, or sides it would be dismissed as a pure POS here. But when the mighty G does it, well, that makes it ok, right?

Also funny that in other cases where Gibson made some questionable design decisions, they are pointed out without fear; like the lumpy scroll of the '70's for example. 

I will agree, though, about the horrible paint job. Ironically, it seems professionally and competently executed, but just a real bad choice.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm pretty sure we've seen this before.

----------


## multidon

Just noticed that the title of the ad says A 50, but the text of the ad says A 40.

One thing the opaque paint job does is hide the fact that it is mahogany, if it is an A 40.

If the paint job was professionally done nitrocellulose lacquer, is there any reason why it would have a negative effect on tone or be any different from clear nitro?

I remember Bernunzio's had a solid opaque Pelham Blue F-5 a while back, so it is not unheard of for Big G to do an opaque color mandolin occasionally.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Reminds me of when George Thorogood repainted his Gibson ES-125TDC's white......I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at the time!  Didn't seem to hurt his tone, though.....being electric.

----------


## FatBear

> I'm pretty sure we've seen this before.


Oh.  Sorry.

----------


## allenhopkins

> ...these had flat laminated mahogany backs. I never really understand why these models are so revered just because they have that magical brand name. If any other make of mandolin was to use a flat laminated back, top, or sides it would be dismissed as a pure POS here...


Wouldn't describe A-40's as "revered," but the couple I've played had nice necks, a bright if somewhat thin projection, and -- if available at a reasonable price, _not_ $1.2K -- were decent mid-range instruments.

True, if they weren't labeled "Gibson," they'd have a significantly lower market price, but a "pure POS"?  Not IMHO.

----------

Gary Hedrick

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Oh.  Sorry.


Don't be sorry, I can't find it but I think it's been up. It looks really familiar. Sometimes we have mandolins that come back around for years and years. It's good for folks to know what this really is.

----------


## FatBear

Someone mentioned flat backs, but the one in the ad has a rounded back.  Don't know if it's carved or pressed.

----------


## FatBear

I'm not going to buy it.  He's been advertising this thing for months without lowering his price a penny, so I doubt he's ready to take a fair price for it.  And I don't think I could stomach that white color without getting a really good deal.

----------


## jaycat

I wouldn't buy any instrument, no matter how great the deal, if you "can't stomach" the color. It's going to be that color every time you take it out of the case. Just some free advice, worth every penny . . .

----------


## John Rosett

There's a couple of nice 50's A-40's on ebay right now for well under $1000. I've always been partial to the sound of mahogany bodied mandolins.

----------


## Jeff Mando

A lot of A-40's go for $475-700 on eBay almost monthly, if not weekly.  With a little luck and persistent daily checking an A-50 can be had for the same price.  For that kind of money, both are nice deals, IMHO.  $1200 is what I call a "New York" price........ :Frown:

----------


## FatBear

> I wouldn't buy any instrument, no matter how great the deal, if you "can't stomach" the color. It's going to be that color every time you take it out of the case. Just some free advice, worth every penny . . .


Yeah, but white is a nice base color for artwork...

----------


## AlanN

My first vintage mandolin was an A-40, top painted white, bought at Mandolin Bros. in 1978. I still have the sales receipt and  accompanying letter (in Stan-speak). 

At some point, I stripped off the white paint and slapped a few coats of clear varnish on it. Did it improve the tone? Hardly. It's a cool little mandolin with a dandy neck.

----------


## multidon

> Someone mentioned flat backs, but the one in the ad has a rounded back. Don't know if it's carved or pressed.


Pressed.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

That is a really good job on the refinish, though. Iconoclastic, yes. But still, it's well done, not the usual rattle can spray job you see in these cases. He may well have paid upwards of $500 to do it. So... for the right person.. maybe not a bad deal.

----------


## jochemgr

I think it looks awesome in white! But I did enjoy that pelham blue F5G as well and a good few of my guitars are white too so I must be partial to the colour. Would love to see an aged white F5G one day, might even be tempted to get it!

----------


## acousticphd

> A lot of A-40's go for $475-700 on eBay almost monthly, if not weekly.  With a little luck and persistent daily checking an A-50 can be had for the same price.  For that kind of money, both are nice deals, IMHO.  $1200 is what I call a "New York" price........



I think they tend to show up more in waves.  From a quick check, I find only seven completed ebay auctions of A-40s since July, but surprisingly, four have *sold* on ebay just this month (Sept), with 5 total actually sold since July.  
Low: $472
High: $850
Ave: $647.

Only 3 A-50s have sold on ebay since early August, for an average of $700.

It's interesting that when a question of value comes up, we turn to ebay for some numbers.  A fair question, I think, is whether sellers that list here price accordingly?  For the most part, I don't think so.  I don't think an A-40 gets listed here very often for $500 or $600.  You could argue that intruments that list here tend to be in better condition and worth a little more.  But I agree that most list for too high.  $500-$600 would be as high as I would consider for an A-40 OR an A-50, because of the expectation that it's likely to need additional work on top of that.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Jeff Mando

> It's interesting that when a question of value comes up, we turn to ebay for some numbers.  A fair question, I think, is whether sellers that list here price accordingly?  For the most part, I don't think so.  I don't think an A-40 gets listed here very often for $500 or $600.  You could argue that intruments that list here tend to be in better condition and worth a little more.  But I agree that most list for too high.  $500-$600 would be as high as I would consider for an A-40 OR an A-50, because of the expectation that it's likely to need additional work on top of that.


People use eBay for pricing stuff, because it shows what things sell for in "real money".  It is there for all to see -- no argument.  When vintage dealers list prices online and otherwise, we don't know what the item actually sold for -- usually less than the asking price.  Sure, things go for more money according to location and condition.  Mint commands a premium.  If you live in a busy tourist town, you can ask more.  If you are in a college town you can ask more.  I worked at a vintage guitar shop 20 years ago and we charged $1200 for A-40's and A-50's -- back then!  And sold plenty of them.  I think the internet has brought prices down on certain things, showing they are not as rare as people once thought they were.  Agreed, you don't know the actual condition and playability until you have it in your hands.

Most people like getting the best price they can, obviously.  If you believe in terms like "wholesale/retail relationship" you can see that a vintage dealer can easily buy an A-40 on eBay, put on new strings, clean and polish, include a nice setup and double their money.  And, to many customers that level of customer service is worth the extra money.  Also, in buying to resell, the buyer takes a risk the mandolin may have issues not seen in the eBay photos, and the seller may not be informed enough to disclose that information.

----------

lenf12

----------


## Timbofood

If it's going to be a "base coat for artwork" buy one that NEEDS some help. No matter how nice the white overall finish is, it's still all over painted. To me, no sale, to someone else, for an "artist's canvas" I think six hundred, only if it's murderously fine sounding.

----------


## Mike Stewart

He's still trying to sell that thing? It would show up in my CL search agent back when I had it set to search Portland when I was in the market going on two years ago. As F-2 Dave pointed out, asking about three times the realistic price. As a counter example, I ended up with an A-50 (photo album in my user profile) for $750. Good original finish, though checked, original pick guard in one piece, all other parts original, with a very rough original HSC. And an A-50 is all solid wood. But an A-50 was still a mid-range mandolin.

An A-40 is the cheap version of a mid-range mandolin. Serviceable instrument, but nothing special and hardly worth anything near his asking price. Also noted by others is that he can't keep the designation straight: A-40 or 50? He claims solid wood back (A-50). The binding would give it away if the PO hadn't refinished it. And those tuners? Pretty sure those aren't from the 50s (closed tuners were earlier, and didn't come back later, IIRC). Asking too much, and too many open questions. You could do better elsewhere.

----------


## Bob Visentin

And those tuners? Pretty sure those aren't from the 50s (closed tuners were earlier, and didn't come back later, IIRC). Asking too much, and too many open questions. You could do better elsewhere.[/QUOTE]

My A-40 is from early 60's and has closed tuners.

----------

